# Lise Watier - Glitter Liner Swatches



## msmack (Dec 16, 2007)

Here are some glitter liner swatches from Lise Watier that I own and though I would share...

L-R Cognac, Pink Lady, Opale






On skin...





Cognac is stunning and my favorite. Pink lady is also very pretty pink multi-colour sparkle. Opale is packed with sparkles! Nice X-mas colour... snowy sparkle white!


----------

